# How Sarver came to trust GM Ryan McDonough's vision and began Phoenix's transformation



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Great read.




> Once the Western Conference finals runs were over, the hardest part for Phoenix Suns owner Robert Sarver had been eliminating the emotion and letting go. His franchise had prudently refused to invest long-term into Amar'e Stoudemire's defective knees, but Sarver stayed committed to rearming Steve Nash into his late 30s and resisted the reshaping of a long-term vision.
> 
> For all the miscalculations compounding that choice, there been a steep price to pay for the Suns: bad contracts and bad actors, discombobulated parts and no clear path to restoring prominence.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/suns--surprising-season-began-with-change-in-philosophy-025610267.html


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I swear i was reading it right when he tweeted it thinking i need to let people know on the suns page... And also thinking that you already beat me to it while i was reading it. 

A great read. Worth the length.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Really great read. And I'm pumped to see Sarver turn over a new leaf. He's finally turning into a good owner. And we actually have a cohesive, intelligent, knowledgeable front office that is willing to work, talk and listen to get this team to where they want to be. Awesome.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Lets hire mcDs brother as a tv guy and dump meyers. Genius!


----------

